# Urgent need for advise on a bitch



## nataliaalvarez2 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, I´ll looking forward to buy a bitch to breed, I was offered the following bitch, which is 7 months old, got selected number 24 in her cathegory within 64 on the Sieger 2015 here in Argentina. I will travel quite a bit to see her, that´s why would appreciate your critic oppinion, and yes, this is the only pic I have so far, I´m trying to have the breeder sending me more and better photos.


----------



## suejoh (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi - in my opinion she looks good at the front, good topline, possibly could have more angulation behind particularly looking at the photos of her in movement. However is she is only 7 months then she still has to grow a lot so all this could improve.
If she was at a show then they must have got a judge's critique of her?
Assume her parents had all their health checks - hips and elbows and that they are of good character.
If you want to breed from her then do you like the breeding?


----------

